# How long should it take to smoke a fatty?



## waytoodeep03

The meat out side cooks pretty fast How long should it really take to properly smoke a fatty


----------



## pineywoods

You need to use a thermometer to know for sure but normally they take me 2-3 hours depending on smoker temp


----------



## treegje

you bring it to a internene temperature of 160f


----------



## fire it up

My exact answer as well.


----------



## pignit

My answer too. I have taken them to higher internal temp letting the bacon crisp and it hasn't hurt them going above 160... just make sure you are above 160 internal.


----------



## mballi3011

First I take my fatties to 160-165 also on the inside temp and you can raise the temp after it hits 150 or so and then you can crisp up the bacon alittle too.


----------



## coyote

heck, what more to say on this thread except don't have a blow out and enjoy your fatty


----------



## john3198

I shoot for 165. Bacon is usually crisp, if you use the thin cheap stuff......


----------



## cheapchalee

Not to beat a dead horse or pig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, but I shoot for the mid 160 range also.  I get asked quite often, "How long do you cook it for?". Depending on what I'm doing, I say until the thermoter says xxx degrees.

Charlie


----------



## travelbilly

I know it's obvious to seasoned smokers to smoke it until it hits X temp. But to a nube, it really helps to have a "and that should take ABOUT X at X degrees". that way we know. is this a 12 hr deal? a 2 hour deal???


----------



## crazymoon

2-3 hours for me at 225-250.


----------

